# Alfa Ideal Remodel



## Linda G (Jul 18, 2016)

We are replacing the carpet & linoleum in our 5th wheel.  When we pulled up the carpet on the slide-out we found a steel plate (7") along the edge with the remaining carpet underneath it.  At about 3.5" there is a bolted rubber seal that curves along the slide-out subfloor.  Any ideas on the function of the seal, or how we can remove the remaining carpet without losing the seal in the process?


----------

